# 2012 Challenge 13/52



## gstanfield (Mar 25, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the rules and guidelines in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 

Theme for week thirteen:

Textures



 As usual, the interpretation of the theme is entirely up to you. 

Have fun!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 25, 2012)

*Feathers*

I've always loved the texture of feathers.    A very timely topic!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice job on both shots Dennis


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## rip18 (Mar 27, 2012)

As observed - nicely done on both shots!


----------



## cornpile (Mar 28, 2012)

My workboots,rough textured


----------



## carver (Mar 28, 2012)

*Datura inoxia var. quinquecuspida ( NightShade Family) Angel trumpet*

Seed pod


----------



## gstanfield (Mar 28, 2012)

Sweet submissions guys!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Mar 29, 2012)

Little Buckeye sapling, always liked the way the leaves look when they first pop out this time of year. Guess you could call it texture?


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Mar 29, 2012)

Way to go WV! Looks like you been shoot'n with the ole shotgun....


----------



## gstanfield (Mar 29, 2012)

> Guess you could call it texture?



Heck yeah, and some cool texture at that!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 29, 2012)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Way to go WV! Looks like you been shoot'n with the ole shotgun....



Just once Leland.
love that buckeye shot!


Thanks ya'll.

Nice shots from everyone!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 30, 2012)

The texture in an easy chair


----------



## Crickett (Mar 30, 2012)

Great texture shots y'all!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 30, 2012)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> The texture in an easy chair



That chair needs a bit more wear Mike!  Then it will have even better texture!  Nice shot.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Apr 1, 2012)

*knurled*

and treads


----------

